# Spousal permits and visas



## GabyMat (Feb 8, 2017)

If you're doing a Spousal, whether it be PRP, PRA, TRP, TRR, or TRA you would be well advised to go very heavy on evidence proving "good faith spousal relationship". If you don't you face almot certain rejection.

DHA have acquired a bee in the bonnet about sham marriages, and unless you provide copious evidence of cohabitation with your "purported spouse" you can expect rejection.

A good place to start is proof of both spouses living at the same address. Leases, Title Deeds, municipal accounts, bank statements, Traffic Department correspondence, general retail accounts, should all accompany an eloquent Spousal Affidavit from both spouses.

In other countries you might expect a visit from an inspector to verify the cohabitation situation. Sadly that's not possible here due to the inherent corruptibility of most officials - the inspector would become very wealthy very quickly. So you must submit credible documents - certified wherever possible.

Currently you're going to be waiting more than 3 years for a spousal PRP, more than 1 year for a PRA thereon, 3 months for a TRR and up to a year for a TRA. And it's going to get worse, not better. 

Play it safe and give them a mountain of paper.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't know how anyone in DHA doesn't find it a bit insane or unreasonable that someone has to wait a few years to get a permit.


----------



## GabyMat (Feb 8, 2017)

They are completely drunk with power and have no shred of remorse for the damage they do to peoples lives. They are totally without compassion and I have no doubt they will suffer greviously for it. Just too late for the likes of us unfortunately.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

GabyMat said:


> They are completely drunk with power and have no shred of remorse for the damage they do to peoples lives. They are totally without compassion and I have no doubt they will suffer greviously for it. Just too late for the likes of us unfortunately.


Pure evil on their part. At least the constitutional court ordered Home Affairs to allow a foreigner married to a citizen a way to change their visa from a visitor to a relatives visa while in the country. I won't lie I hope karma bites SA in the behind with they way they treat foreign nationals trying to legally stay in the country


----------



## GabyMat (Feb 8, 2017)

And it's all totally futile.

They make such a big deal about sham marriages. I'm willing to believe there could be one or two marriages of convenience happening, but how many?

How many men are prepared to bind themselves to a sham wife for a lot more than 5 years, having undertaken in writing to support her, and then, after the PRP is granted, go to a divorce court and risk having half his estate transferred to the newly ex wife? He can't go to court admitting to a sham marriage so he'll have to take whatever the woman demands, or be stuck with her forever.

Also with literally millions of illegals from all over Africa, what is the big deal of having one more person that a) has no criminal record here or in her home country b) is certified healthy and TB free, c) is guarranteed financial support from a traceable SA citizen with an ID number, and who's bank account has been scrutinised by DHA? And is probably in a bona fide marriage anyway.

Yet they have millions of illegals that are destitute criminals living in the streets selling drugs or contraband to stay alive, and make no effort to repatriate them, or even find them.


----------



## Springrain (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi
I have critical skills Visa is it possible for my spouse to apply a CSV based on my visa like work endorsement. He is on ICT visa now working in South Africa . His company Will give employment contract letter . Can he apply for CSV visa form south Africa.

Thank you any suggestions appreciate.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Springrain said:


> Hi
> I have critical skills Visa is it possible for my spouse to apply a CSV based on my visa like work endorsement. He is on ICT visa now working in South Africa . His company Will give employment contract letter . Can he apply for CSV visa form south Africa.
> 
> Thank you any suggestions appreciate.


A critical skills Visa has nothing to do with one's spouse. They apply on their own merits.


----------



## Springrain (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi thank you

Actually my spouse is on Intra company transfer (ICT) visa. I got to know that ICT visa status can't change with in the country. Is it possible to change to CSV .or must change to accompanying spouse status based on my visa. Then work endorsement to CSV .

Thanks searching the possibilities as my spouse's visa is going to expire soon.

Anybody in this forum let me know if they faced the situation.


----------



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

*Spouse Visa*



GabyMat said:


> And it's all totally futile.
> 
> They make such a big deal about sham marriages. I'm willing to believe there could be one or two marriages of convenience happening, but how many?
> 
> ...



I think we should do a petition for such and submit to one of the best Immigration Lawyers in SA. This cannot continue like this, they should prioritize all the Visa's be it CSV, Work, relatives, etc. Some of us we have been in SA since 2005 and we are still struggling to get those Visa's.I applied for my TRV(Spouse) in September till today no outcome as of yet, when I call them they tell me they are still processing it. 

Yet they have millions of illegals that are destitute criminals living in the streets selling drugs or contraband to stay alive, and make no effort to repatriate them, or even find them.


----------

